# [Solved] Ralink RT2561/RT61 + WPA2 + Baselayout2

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Im Moment starte ich meine WLan Verbindung so:

```

$cat /root/ra0

#!/bin/bash

killall dhcpcd

ifconfig ra0 down

ifconfig ra0 up

iwconfig ra0 mode managed

iwpriv ra0 set SSID="xxx"

iwpriv ra0 set NetworkType=Infra

iwpriv ra0 set AuthMode=WPA2PSK

iwpriv ra0 set EncrypType=AES

iwpriv ra0 set SSID="xxx"

iwpriv ra0 set WPAPSK="xyx"

iwpriv ra0 set SSID="xxx"

dhcpcd ra0

```

Das Ganze möchte ich nun irgendwie aufs Baselayout bekommen.

Nun meine Frage, kann ich das auch mit wpa_supplicant regeln?

Ich hab in letzter Zeit so oft dran rumgespielt und es ging nie...

Anscheinend verwende ich gerade die Modul-Interne Variante.

Aber ich würde schon gerne den Vorteil von den Init-Skripten haben.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das da reinbekomme.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Evildad

Also ich hab hier ne rt73usb und hab das mit wpa_supplicant gemacht (hab aber kein baselayout2)

Sollte also denke ich gehen.

----------

## revilootneg

Du meine Güte Finswimmer, der Treiber ist ja antik*1  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich setze hier zwei wlan-sticks von dlink und linksys mit rt73-chip ein. Dazu nutze ich die Module (rt73usb in meinem Fall), die seit 2.6.24 im Kernel sind und bin sehr zufrieden damit*2. Das sollte auch auf den rt61 zutreffen.

wpa_supplicant mit wpa2_psk setze ich hier über Stunden ohne Probleme ein.

Der von dir eingesetzte Original-RaLink-Treiber (bzw. ein Nachfolger davon, der von den Entwicklern der opensource-rt2x00-treiber gepflegt _wurde_!?) unterstützt afaik wpa nicht über die init-skript-variante.

Ein Umstieg oder wenigstens ein update auf eine neuere Version der legacy-treiber ist wohl erforderlich.

Grüße

revilootneg

*1Es gab eine Namensänderung des Interfaces vor fast einem Jahr

*2abgesehen davon, dass der Chip generelle Schwächen in der Empfangs-/Sendeleistung zu haben scheint [verglichen zu anderen wlan-chips]

----------

## Finswimmer

Ja, alt ist er schon, aber: Never change a (partially) working system  :Wink: 

```
00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
```

Da brauche ich doch:

```
[I] net-wireless/rt2500

     Available versions:  1.1.0_beta3 1.1.0_beta4 1.1.0_pre2007020911 1.1.0_pre2007071515 {kernel_linux qt3}

     Installed versions:  1.1.0_pre2007071515(12:17:43 26.04.2008)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com

     Description:         Driver for the RaLink RT2500 wireless chipset

```

Im Kernel finde ich keinen Ralink Treiber.

Mit dem rt2500 findet der PC allerdings auch das Interface nicht.

Welchen Treiber muss ich nun nehmen? (Ich glaube ich hätte mich da mal früher dransetzen sollen)

Danke

Tobi

----------

## revilootneg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ja, alt ist er schon, aber: Never change a (partially) working system 
> 
> 

 

Der Spruch gilt nur für _really_ working system   :Very Happy: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Kernel finde ich keinen Ralink Treiber.
> 
> 

 

Du brauchst den mac80211 support (neuer wireless-stack seit 2.6.22/23?). Dann hast du auch gleich eine ganze Reihe neuer Treiber im Bereich "Wireless Lan". Unter anderem eben auch "Ralink Driver Support".

Und ich betrachte mit diesen Möglichkeiten alle net-wireless/rt2* ebuilds im Tree als deprecated. Die könnten wohl bald rausfliegen, denn die installieren entweder die legacy-module des rt2x00-projekts oder eine ziemlich alte Version (rt2x00) von dem was jetzt im Kernel liegt.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Ich glaube ich hätte mich da mal früher dransetzen sollen)
> 
> 

 

Jo

Das sollte dich zumindest bis zur baselayout-config bringen (/etc/conf.d/net):

```

modules_wlan1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan1=( "<ip/subnet>" )     # ersetzen

routes_wlan1=("default via <route>")   # ersetzen

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hehe. Nachdem ich auch noch einen Tippfehler bei der Route gemacht habe, geht nun alles.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem neuen Kernel/Treiber und den Inhalt der /etc/conf.d/net.

Damit klappt nun alles  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## revilootneg

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Damit klappt nun alles  

 

Wieder eine gute Tat vollbracht *g*

btw: prolinux schreibt heute was zu den ralink-treibern.

----------

